# shooting at ducks on the water



## scoggins (Jan 24, 2011)

I am not sure what ya'll think of it but I personally feel that it is kinda like shooting quail on the ground, unless you are finishing off a bird
, it seems a little less sporting.

what do you think 

let the bashing begin


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER (Jan 24, 2011)

scoggins said:


> I am not sure what ya'll think of it but I personally feel that it is kinda like shooting quail on the ground, unless you are finishing off a bird
> 
> 
> let the bashing begin


----------



## scoggins (Jan 24, 2011)

i am with ya there BLDS


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER (Jan 24, 2011)

Gatorb said:


> if they land ill shoot em. have no problem with it.



did you shoot those in your avatar off the water?


----------



## Barroll (Jan 24, 2011)

If a duck is going to land i am going to let it land.  I know that if i have ducks landing in my decoys i am doing something right.  However, i do think it is easier to kill them to shoot right when they spook and are getting back up.


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER (Jan 24, 2011)

Barroll said:


> If a duck is going to land i am going to let it land.  I know that if i have ducks landing in my decoys i am doing something right.  However, i do think it is easier to kill them to shoot right when they spook and are getting back up.



cant agree more


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Jan 24, 2011)

gatorb said:


> if they land ill shoot em. Have no problem with it.



x2.


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER (Jan 24, 2011)

Gatorb said:


> 1 of em'. then shot the 2nd one when it got up after seeing its boyfriend kilt.



wrap em in bacon.....................


----------



## Nitro (Jan 24, 2011)

Gatorb said:


> 1 of em'. then shot the 2nd one when it got up after seeing its boyfriend kilt.



My Man!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Every Waterfowler I know will take a waterswat at any opportunity.

(IF) you were skilled enough to call them into or fool them into the dekes and lit them, they deserve to die with their feet on the water.

In the Timber, it is a badge of honor to be able to light a bunch of Mallards and chop their heads off after they light. Not everyone can do it........


----------



## Steve Thompson (Jan 24, 2011)

Had duck tonight & it was gooood.
I dont care how you shoot'em - long as it's legal


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER (Jan 24, 2011)

Steve Thompson said:


> Had duck tonight & it was gooood.
> I dont care how you shoot'em - long as it's legal



cmon man!


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Jan 24, 2011)

I usually shoot at them before they get on the water. Then they either fall or fly away laughing. The way I usually set up, by the time they get past me and land they are on the water and out of sight before I can do anything. Not saying i'd never do it but i've never really had a chance to do it either


----------



## Steve Thompson (Jan 24, 2011)

Shot a few while I was fishing. Used a rattle trap to retreve the ducks.


----------



## fishndinty (Jan 24, 2011)

I have no problem with a waterswat.  It is nice to make a clean passing shot, but when they land in front of you, you have already done everything right and deserve to shoot them how you want, whether on the deck or spooked up for a quick fly and die.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Jan 24, 2011)

Gatorb said:


> if they're always just passin by then i didnt do good enough homework.



well said.


----------



## gaturkey99 (Jan 24, 2011)

Gatorb said:


> if they're always just passin by then i didnt do good enough homework.



this is where it's at. couldn't agree more. let em have it


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't loose any sleep over a waterswat. Back when I first started hunting, I tried to take them all in the air. When some were in the water we would shout to try to get them up. After a couple decided to swim out of range, and we were sitting there with 2 less ducks to eat, we changed our mind about waterswatting.


----------



## buckhunter3987 (Jan 24, 2011)

Sounds like we should change the term from Arkansas'n to Georgia'n. 

Doesn't surprise me in the least, however.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jan 24, 2011)

My favorite kind of shot!!! 

The way I look at it...I put decoys out to attract ducks to a certain area and to try to get them to commit to the hole and land in range...when they land in range, I shoot. A lot easier to get good clean head shots that way!


----------



## Nitro (Jan 24, 2011)

The true waterswat Artiste will aim his shot a little under the bird- thereby skipping the majority of the pattern off the water - into the targets head...

Try it and tell me I am wrong. I have been swatting ducks my entire life. No shame in it. I will practice all year shooting clays.......but will kill one on the water at every opportunity.

Less sporting ?? Perhaps, but more effective.


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Jan 24, 2011)

A dead duck is a dead duck is a dead duck. It doesn't matter to me how he gets that way.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Jan 24, 2011)

Nitro said:


> The true waterswat Artiste will aim his shot a little under the bird- thereby skipping the majority of the pattern off the water - into the targets head...
> 
> Try it and tell me I am wrong. I have been swatting ducks my entire life. No shame in it. I will practice all year shooting clays.......but will kill one on the water at every opportunity.
> 
> Less sporting ?? Perhaps, but more effective.


 
The less sporting view could be argued. Would you rather take a crippling shot on a duck flying at mach 4 and risk never recovering it or line up and take the guaranteed instant kill shot at a much slower moving target. It's all about perspective. Like I said, as of yet i've never had an opportunity but that doesn't mean I wouldn't do it.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 24, 2011)

I loves me a waterswat, high percentage kill shot.


----------



## Killin Time (Jan 24, 2011)

i enjoy when they are backpedaling into the decoys and you make em do a backflip but if they land they are askin to be shot


----------



## gaturkey99 (Jan 24, 2011)

it's efficient in both the cost and the killing areas. sounds like a winner to me!


----------



## HALOJmpr (Jan 25, 2011)

How about you let the first one land and blast the second.  That way you can get a better shot at the one that landed and kill both!!!


----------



## scoggins (Jan 25, 2011)

that was answered much differently than I thought it would have been


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 25, 2011)

I would rather you swat one than shoot at one 100 yds in the sky.

I'll swat one as well given the chance.


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER (Jan 25, 2011)

how come you can shoot a duck on the water, but you cant shoot a deer standing in water?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 25, 2011)

BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER said:


> how come you can shoot a duck on the water, but you cant shoot a deer standing in water?



I reckon because that`s the way the law is written in the books.


----------



## bnew17 (Jan 25, 2011)

i love shooting them off the water. alot of the times i try to kill doubles with one shot. its alot of fun. and they eat the same


----------



## Shotgun Shooter (Jan 25, 2011)

For all you on-the-water shooters:   If you're hunting in flooded timber, remember there are probably other hunters within range of your shot.  I've got scars from being hit with lead shot by an idiot shooting at a swimming duck on a WMA in Arkansas back in the late 70's.  Lead shot was legal then and it penetrated my waders, coat, clothes, gloves, and skin.    Think before you pull that trigger.


----------



## gsp754 (Jan 25, 2011)

BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER said:


> how come you can shoot a duck on the water, but you cant shoot a deer standing in water?



You think it may have something to do with ducks having all the right body parts to spend most of their life on water and the only thing deer have is a tounge to help them drink it?


----------



## gsp754 (Jan 25, 2011)

Shotgun Shooter said:


> For all you on-the-water shooters:   If you're hunting in flooded timber, remember there are probably other hunters within range of your shot.  I've got scars from being hit with lead shot by an idiot shooting at a swimming duck on a WMA in Arkansas back in the late 70's.  Lead shot was legal then and it penetrated my waders, coat, clothes, gloves, and skin.    Think before you pull that trigger.



You were set up way too close to him then. Lol


----------



## Gadget (Jan 25, 2011)

Nitro said:


> The true waterswat Artiste will aim his shot a little under the bird- thereby skipping the majority of the pattern off the water - into the targets head...
> 
> Try it and tell me I am wrong. I have been swatting ducks my entire life. No shame in it. I will practice all year shooting clays.......but will kill one on the water at every opportunity.
> 
> Less sporting ?? Perhaps, but more effective.





Just as I thought............. and I bet your also the type of guy who likes to call in gobblers real close only to shoot them in the head and watch them die.......


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 25, 2011)

Let'm landn then wait till they cross each other. 2 or three with one shot. Best way i've found to save money!


----------



## Nitro (Jan 25, 2011)

Gadget said:


> Just as I thought............. and I bet your also the type of guy who likes to call in gobblers real close only to shoot them in the head and watch them die.......



Dang Skippy. The closer the better!!!!!!


----------



## folded77 (Jan 25, 2011)

in this state you got to take advantage of the situation


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 25, 2011)

scoggins said:


> that was answered much differently than I thought it would have been




You thought everyone would say OOHHHH NOOOOOO I never shootem on the water??????

A bird in the hand is better than one flying off with a little education under his wing...


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jan 25, 2011)

kill em on the water.... they taste the same no matter what.  if they're ganna land in the decoys or on the edge. swatt em.


----------



## mauk trapper (Jan 25, 2011)

Go ahead and water swat 'em they taste just fine that way and heck you don't have to lead 'em near as far.


----------



## flywayman (Jan 25, 2011)

I believe in shooting them when they are feet down and committed to the decoys. If they light, I immediately stand up and shoot when they get up. It's a sport after all.


----------



## Bird Slayer (Jan 25, 2011)

bnew17 said:


> i love shooting them off the water. alot of the times i try to kill doubles with one shot. its alot of fun. and they eat the same



Same here.


----------



## GABASSMAN (Jan 25, 2011)

Heck yea i love water swatting! Like everyone has said you done something right to make em want to land in the dekes. High percentage shots and its cool to see the water blow up and a dead duck floatin. 

And when your buddies water swat and kill one then miss everyone in the air and blame it on the gun being off you can call em out!


----------



## mcarge (Jan 25, 2011)

Getting them to land in the decoys is what this is all about for me. Shoot them when you "know" you can kill them, not when they happen to be flying by 80 yards out.


----------



## muckalee (Jan 25, 2011)

Got to be in the air for me!


----------



## Skyjacker (Jan 25, 2011)

If I'm shooting big ducks, I'm shooting in the air when they're decoying.  If I'm shooting wood ducks, I will happily shoot them off the water, because where I hunt woodies its real tight conditions, you get one chance and that's it.


----------



## gb1075 (Jan 25, 2011)

Yeah I don't lose sleep over a water swatted duck either.  The majority of meat that I consume every year comes from game that I am able to shoot during hunting season.  Duck is a particular favorite of my wife and I so if I am able to put one more on the tote when I get done hunting I am gonna swat 'em.  Not to mention if they land in my decoys I won't be skybustin.


----------



## Toonigh (Jan 25, 2011)

I'll swat them for sure. Buffles are still hard to kill. Flying or on the water.


----------



## Meason (Jan 26, 2011)

LOVE IT..... I was ready to defend water swatting.  

I'm a die hard deer hunter and when I started duck hunting, I was trained by a very experienced Arkansas legend.  When I balked at water swatting (years ago), he asked me if I jumped up and spooked a trophy buck before I started shooting at him....


----------



## florida boy (Jan 26, 2011)

I will swat one in a heartbeat after they clear they decoys . .....just wish my hunting partners would do the same . They get an ear full and I get a few more " rattle trap " decoys each year .....


----------



## drake2215 (Jan 26, 2011)

A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush. I'll skillet rake em every chance i get. And for those who say OH NO i dont do that well i'm gonna have to call ya out...just sayin


----------



## Sling (Jan 26, 2011)

absolutely and without regret.
Back to what Nitro said about skipping..I wouldn't have believed if I hadnt been told, and tried it myself 3-4 years ago in AR. We shot ducks waay out there skip shooting, graveyard dead.


----------



## Thomas B (Jan 26, 2011)

Believe it or not there is middle ground between 100 yard shots and water swatts. Next time you go to the range have them set all 25 clay's stacked on top of the house, 3 stacks of 8 or 9 each should be about right, 27 yard line, 7 1/2's, full choke and you will have patches all over that vest in no time without wasting the other 24 shells ! If you are that hard-up for dinner save the gas ammo and gear money and go buy a couple of whole chickens at the super walmart. $2 each on sale. A lot cheaper than hunting. If you can't kill em 3 feet off the water (going either direction) I would strongly advise selling your shotgun and decoys and put the $$ into a nice new rifle or bow. Deer and pigs can't fly.


----------



## drake2215 (Jan 26, 2011)

I'll skillet rake them jokers every chance i get! And for those of you that choose not to (for whatever rediculous reason) i'll be glad to see who's stringer has more for the pan at the end of a hunt!


----------



## fishndinty (Jan 27, 2011)

Thomas B said:


> Believe it or not there is middle ground between 100 yard shots and water swatts. Next time you go to the range have them set all 25 clay's stacked on top of the house, 3 stacks of 8 or 9 each should be about right, 27 yard line, 7 1/2's, full choke and you will have patches all over that vest in no time without wasting the other 24 shells ! If you are that hard-up for dinner save the gas ammo and gear money and go buy a couple of whole chickens at the super walmart. $2 each on sale. A lot cheaper than hunting. If you can't kill em 3 feet off the water (going either direction) I would strongly advise selling your shotgun and decoys and put the $$ into a nice new rifle or bow. Deer and pigs can't fly.



I guess middle ground is a 50 yard passing shot?

I'll take the sure thing every time.


----------



## Thomas B (Jan 27, 2011)

I would say middle ground is under 30 and either dropping hard into the dekes or just rising out of them. A bird or 2 taken in a manner I can be proud of beats a limit shot just to say I got a limit. I think it unlikely anybody that has posted in this thread is starving. There are better and cheaper ways to stock the freezer than ducks. Quack, chuckle, whistle, boom,splash


----------



## Wingmaster870 (Jan 27, 2011)

Shoot em flying, just like all bird hunting except for those turkeys.


----------



## Thomas B (Jan 27, 2011)

My exfatherinlaw used to try to get a covey of bobwhites with one shot. He'd see one run into a plum thicket and he'd be down on his belly trying to line em up shooting prone. I think he got 1/2 dozen once with one shot. Most of the time they would disappear into the tall grass and/or the dogs would flush them before he could get into position. Then it was entertaining to watch him try to get off a wing shot  from the seat of his pants at an airborne covey buzzing around us.


----------



## gb1075 (Jan 27, 2011)

wow, this is why i love america.  In what other country can you join a waterfowl forum (16 days ago) for a state in which you don't even live and call everybody on it a hillbilly because they don't agree with the way you do things?


----------



## Nitro (Jan 27, 2011)

Painting with a broad brush there aren't you?? "Duck Murderin" applies to a very few here.

FWIW, I was born in Orange County, California...a state which these days isn't much to be braggin about.

We always called San Diego "Tijuana Norte".... When you leave, bring the American flag with you!!

Welcome to Woody's!!!!!!!!!!!



Thomas B said:


> My exfatherinlaw used to try to get a covey of bobwhites with one shot. He'd see one run into a plum thicket and he'd be down on his belly trying to line em up shooting prone. I think he got 1/2 dozen once with one shot. Most of the time they would disappear into the tall grass and/or the dogs would flush them before he could get into position. Then it was entertaining to watch him try to get off a wing shot  from the seat of his pants at an airborne covey buzzing around us. He would have fit right in with most of you Arkansas'n, cave dwellin',duck murderin', hillbillys.


----------



## kingfish (Jan 27, 2011)

You mean they fly ??




I can't believe out of all these posts, no one went Jerry Clower on you.  I am depressed.

Kingfish


----------



## Thomas B (Jan 27, 2011)

Hurt feelin's all around ? San Diego is definately T.J. north. Thank god I'm not from here. Dang, lighten up boys ! I figured when I through in "duck murderin" you would realize it was intended as humor. My bad. I have murdered my share.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 27, 2011)

Core Lokt said:


> I would rather you swat one than shoot at one 100 yds in the sky.
> 
> I'll swat one as well given the chance.



x2 on that


----------



## Thomas B (Jan 27, 2011)

Don't know why I got the "edited for profanity" thing. Wasn't any profanity involved ?


----------



## Nitro (Jan 27, 2011)

The censors are pretty strict here. This ain't San Diego!!


----------



## drake2215 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thomas B said:


> I would say middle ground is under 30 and either dropping hard into the dekes or just rising out of them. A bird or 2 taken in a manner I can be proud of beats a limit shot just to say I got a limit. I think it unlikely anybody that has posted in this thread is starving. There are better and cheaper ways to stock the freezer than ducks. Quack, chuckle, whistle, boom,splash



OOOOOOOOOOOOK.......i believe i'll still skillet rake em....quack, chuckle, splash, boom, splash...see how enjoyable that was?


----------



## Thomas B (Jan 27, 2011)

Yea, it was a word we hear on TV all the time and never blink. I guess I should have blinked. The editing leaves a lot more to the imagination than was really there. And yes, California it ain't. Nobody in California cares what you say because most people in California aren't from California. Lesson learned on the Georgia forum.


----------



## bkl021475 (Jan 27, 2011)

Most any hunter that will tell you that he won't shoot a duck on the water hasn't had the chance yet, or he is just a lie!


----------



## Thomas B (Jan 27, 2011)

bkl21475, I wouldn't lie to you. I probably did it a time or 2 years ago but it couln't have been much because I couldn't call worth a dang the first few years so not many swimmers in my dekes. I wouldn't let the kid do it either. Obviously not illegal I just prefer to take them in flight. If it were going to effect populations they would outlaw it like thay have for sitting Doves. Serious question, is dove hunting legal in GA ? Some states still don't allow it. Iowa for one that I know of


----------



## Bird Slayer (Jan 27, 2011)

bkl021475 said:


> Most any hunter that will tell you that he won't shoot a duck on the water hasn't had the chance yet, or he is just a lie!



EXACTLY. I will shoot them on the water until i get my limit or run out of shells. whichever comes first..


----------



## Thomas B (Jan 27, 2011)

There, I edited the offensive post so as not to further offend my Georgia hosts. Should have done that in the first place when I realized how far beyond my intent it would be taken. 
I know some of you are still watching this thread so don't pretend like your not. Peace out brothers


----------



## Thomas B (Jan 27, 2011)

Gotta get home, got Friday off, 3 day weekend . 
Nice talking to you all. Don't know what seasons are open in Georgia right now but good luck. On my old home turf it would be antlerless deer (whitetail or mulie), snow goose, rabbit, squirrel, pheasant and quail.


----------



## HuntNTails (Jan 27, 2011)

In the air, on the water, or sitting in a tree...don't matter to me. Times get tough sometimes so gotta make the most of it.


----------



## struttinsouthern (Jan 27, 2011)

i can kill em deader than a door nail flying all day long , so ill shoot them on the water if I have the chance, Phil Robertson is the best duck hunter period . I like his style , he kills kills kills . I take the same approach to all huntin but thats just me . different strokes for different folks


----------



## fishndinty (Jan 27, 2011)

Thomas B said:


> bkl21475, I wouldn't lie to you. I probably did it a time or 2 years ago but it couln't have been much because I couldn't call worth a dang the first few years so not many swimmers in my dekes. I wouldn't let the kid do it either. Obviously not illegal I just prefer to take them in flight. If it were going to effect populations they would outlaw it like thay have for sitting Doves. Serious question, is dove hunting legal in GA ? Some states still don't allow it. Iowa for one that I know of



It's illegal to shoot sitting doves?


----------



## tony2001577 (Jan 28, 2011)

my son reminds me of a saying everytime we go hunting 
   " If it flys it dies , if it just sits there it dies too "


----------



## Thomas B (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm pretty sure doves are supposed to be in flight. I'd have to check but I think thats correct. Federal law I think??


----------



## Meat Dog Mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

Phil Robertson is the best duck hunter. WHAT! the man only kills maybe one thousand ducks a year. I know blinds in Real Foot that kill more ducks than him. There are no name, no TV fame duck hunters that kill way more ducks than ole Phil. Im pretty sure all of them have water swatted at some point in time as well.


----------



## bkl021475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thomas B said:


> bkl21475, I wouldn't lie to you. I probably did it a time or 2 years ago but it couln't have been much because I couldn't call worth a dang the first few years so not many swimmers in my dekes. I wouldn't let the kid do it either. Obviously not illegal I just prefer to take them in flight. If it were going to effect populations they would outlaw it like thay have for sitting Doves. Serious question, is dove hunting legal in GA ? Some states still don't allow it. Iowa for one that I know of



Yeah we have a couple of different times of the year we can shoot doves here, it's cool to shoot ducks in flight, which most everyone does but if some slip in and land I'm cuttin! Whichever choice you make is fine by me, I don't have a problem either way.


----------



## buckwheat_8 (Jan 28, 2011)

For me and my group we kill em however they come, if they just so happin to slip up and lite in the hole with us they are in trouble!! cause we an't playin lol!!


----------



## fatboy84 (Jan 28, 2011)

Gatorb said:


> y'all could hunt with me and my boyzzz anytime...



don't believe him buckwheat, he won't take ya.


----------



## Sling (Jan 28, 2011)

I would like a chance to shoot a duck on the water....


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 28, 2011)

fatboy84 said:


> don't believe him buckwheat, he won't take ya.



He took me...


----------



## fatboy84 (Jan 28, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> He took me...



That's cause he thought you had some good spots.


----------



## HuntNTails (Jan 28, 2011)

Thomas B said:


> I'm pretty sure doves are supposed to be in flight. I'd have to check but I think thats correct. Federal law I think??


----------



## arrendale8105 (Jan 28, 2011)

tony2001577 said:


> my son reminds me of a saying everytime we go hunting
> " If it flys it dies , if it just sits there it dies too "



This is my favorite saying ive seen on GON!!!!!


----------



## decoyed (Jan 28, 2011)

Thomas B said:


> I'm pretty sure doves are supposed to be in flight. I'd have to check but I think thats correct. Federal law I think??



say whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat...


----------



## fatboy84 (Jan 28, 2011)

Gatorb said:


> no thats cause its the right thing to do...he took me to his spot. i gotta take him to mine. we both know we wouldnt hunt the others without them.



I know...You've taken me to a jam up spot before.


----------



## fatboy84 (Jan 28, 2011)

Gatorb said:


> as good as the spots you took me fathead!



Well I was gonna take you to my primo spot....





But I aint found one yet.


----------



## Thomas B (Jan 28, 2011)

It must be legal to shoot doves that aren't flying. I can't find anything that says its not. Don't know where I got that in my head. Line em up on a wire and let em have it. Rest easy fishndinty


----------



## fatboy84 (Jan 28, 2011)

Gatorb said:


> i know you will...   heck my spots have been pis s poor one morning than rocking the next. only reason ive kilt ducks this year cause ive been so much. ifn i can get you to find a ride for your girls to school we'd be able to kill some together.



Ah....Oldest will be driving herself next year...and the youngest rides with the neighbor. 

Ought to be some hunting in the works next year.


----------



## Bullpup969 (Jan 28, 2011)

The funny thing is I had a thread deleted and I was threatened to banned for talking about this same thing. But I guess some people's opinions matter more than mine huh. lol


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 31, 2011)

Bullpup969 said:


> The funny thing is I had a thread deleted and I was threatened to banned for talking about this same thing. But I guess some people's opinions matter more than mine huh. lol



you were NOT threatened with being banned, you were asked to stop stirring. your thread asked about shooting ducks off of the water or in a tree and using an illegal weapon for waterfowl. you can lead a man to hunting regulations but you can't make him read.......   any more issues with mods, please take it to pm's


----------



## fishndinty (Feb 3, 2011)

FERAL ONE said:


> you were NOT threatened with being banned, you were asked to stop stirring. your thread asked about shooting ducks off of the water or in a tree and using an illegal weapon for waterfowl. you can lead a man to hunting regulations but you can't make him read.......   any more issues with mods, please take it to pm's


----------



## meckardt (Apr 15, 2011)

If you don't water swat you never know what your lettin go.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 16, 2011)

*Just dont shoot*

When the dog is in the impact area. Killem any way you can( That is Legal). They taste just as good if you killem on the water as they do flyn. Of course it is harder to sink you teeth in to them when there wings are still flappin!


----------



## Buckhustler (Apr 16, 2011)

tony2001577 said:


> my son reminds me of a saying everytime we go hunting
> " If it flys it dies , if it just sits there it dies too "



That is hilarious! I agree. I had two teal come down and land in the spread before I knew what had happened. I was so in shock to see them in the location I was at I couldn't even seem to get my gun up. At that same time I had about a dozen mallards feet down in the decoys and we shot the teal off the water first just so it didn't get away so we could knock a few mallards down too. Don't regret it one bit. Tasted real good that night.


----------



## Buckhustler (Apr 16, 2011)

meckardt said:


> If you don't water swat you never know what your lettin go.





10-4  I hear ya


----------



## USMC0844 (Apr 16, 2011)

I have never been given the oppertunity but my friend that taught me (and who I go with every year) has always said if they land in the decoys, get them to jump and then pop them. If they start swimming out, pop them before they are gone. So i guess it would be a split decision for me.


----------



## jwb72 (Apr 16, 2011)

USMC0844 said:


> I have never been given the oppertunity but my friend that taught me (and who I go with every year) has always said if they land in the decoys, get them to jump and then pop them. If they start swimming out, pop them before they are gone. So i guess it would be a split decision for me.



Is that a JERRV you climbed out of or a regular Cougar?


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 16, 2011)

*Free Fire Zone*



USMC0844 said:


> I have never been given the oppertunity but my friend that taught me (and who I go with every year) has always said if they land in the decoys, get them to jump and then pop them. If they start swimming out, pop them before they are gone. So i guess it would be a split decision for me.


 He just dont want to patch his decoys.  I was located near some  Marines in Vietnam and they shoot anything , anytime and any way they could. Save my Bu--t several times. No prisoners!


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 16, 2011)

*This is a true statement*



bkl021475 said:


> Most any hunter that will tell you that he won't shoot a duck on the water hasn't had the chance yet, or he is just a lie!


 I have killed em with a boat paddle cause I was outa shells.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Apr 16, 2011)

They all die the same, but if they land and you are low to the water, aim at the base of the duck, plenty more shot going into them


----------



## Mollysbuddy (Apr 16, 2011)

Meason said:


> LOVE IT..... I was ready to defend water swatting.
> 
> I'm a die hard deer hunter and when I started duck hunting, I was trained by a very experienced Arkansas legend.  When I balked at water swatting (years ago), he asked me if I jumped up and spooked a trophy buck before I started shooting at him....



were im from we call it skillet shooting see no problem with (gettem the best way you can)


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 16, 2011)

*Xx2*



mollysbuddy said:


> were im from we call it skillet shooting see no problem with (gettem the best way you can)


xx2


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Apr 17, 2011)

Never had anyone ask me, How many did you get today? How many were on the water? and how many in the air?... so if its close enough to shoot i dc where it at


----------



## USMC0844 (Apr 17, 2011)

jwb72 said:


> Is that a JERRV you climbed out of or a regular Cougar?



I'm a Marine. We kept it simple and called it a truck. But it's the regular cougar. We used the MATV and JERRV in Afghan a lot. We had some fun with those trucks.

Killer Elite - When it comes to fighting you will see a beast unleashed. For hunting, I am all for relaxing and cutting up. Still gotta check myself when someone unexpectantly pops off that first shot right at shooting light though. Don't think I'll ever get used to that one.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 17, 2011)

*American Fightin man*



USMC0844 said:


> I'm a Marine. We kept it simple and called it a truck. But it's the regular cougar. We used the MATV and JERRV in Afghan a lot. We had some fun with those trucks.
> 
> Killer Elite - When it comes to fighting you will see a beast unleashed. For hunting, I am all for relaxing and cutting up. Still gotta check myself when someone unexpectantly pops off that first shot right at shooting light though. Don't think I'll ever get used to that one.


 I am with you. I was in Veitnam in 1971/72 and I still have my moments. It is a good thing I can not call an air strike or Arty fire on the ducks. Thank you for your service. In fact I headed to your Island this morning and look at the guns in the exchange.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Apr 17, 2011)

USMC0844 said:


> I'm a Marine. We kept it simple and called it a truck. But it's the regular cougar. We used the MATV and JERRV in Afghan a lot. We had some fun with those trucks.
> 
> Killer Elite - When it comes to fighting you will see a beast unleashed. For hunting, I am all for relaxing and cutting up. Still gotta check myself when someone unexpectantly pops off that first shot right at shooting light though. Don't think I'll ever get used to that one.



RANGERS have always and will always lead the way!
"Sua Sponte"


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 17, 2011)

*give me a break*



robled88 said:


> RANGERS have always and will always lead the way!
> "Sua Sponte"


 In the Army it is dirty stikin leg that is in direct contact for much longer than any of you fare haired boys. Lets face it my 113 or bradley  carrys  abunch more ammo than you can in your ruck.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 17, 2011)

*Better in time*



USMC0844 said:


> I'm a Marine. We kept it simple and called it a truck. But it's the regular cougar. We used the MATV and JERRV in Afghan a lot. We had some fun with those trucks.
> 
> Killer Elite - When it comes to fighting you will see a beast unleashed. For hunting, I am all for relaxing and cutting up. Still gotta check myself when someone unexpectantly pops off that first shot right at shooting light though. Don't think I'll ever get used to that one.


 It will get better but it never goes away.


----------



## Jaker (Apr 19, 2011)

depends where im at and how the days goin, if its in georgia, its gonna die on the water, if its arkansas, well it just depends how the days goin.....

as far as phil robertson bein the best duck hunter ever....well i would say he might be the most enjoyable to watch on tv, but he definately aint near the best, heck im pretty sure about 20% of the people on this forum could kill as many ducks as them if they were given the same resources.


----------



## 27metalman (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm actually surprised by all these responses... I would have bet anything that the "quailers" would have chimed in.  It's not the same! I'll take em any way I can.  If they pitch, great; if they land, even better.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 22, 2011)

Only differnce tween Phil and others, is he started making his shows long before anyone else. He's for real and say what you want, he's a killer.


----------



## jwb72 (Apr 22, 2011)

USMC0844 said:


> I'm a Marine. We kept it simple and called it a truck. But it's the regular cougar. We used the MATV and JERRV in Afghan a lot. We had some fun with those trucks.
> 
> Killer Elite - When it comes to fighting you will see a beast unleashed. For hunting, I am all for relaxing and cutting up. Still gotta check myself when someone unexpectantly pops off that first shot right at shooting light though. Don't think I'll ever get used to that one.



I hear ya. We just called them the truck, too. I was just wondering if we were in the same field. Kinda curious to see how th MATV's work out for us.


----------



## MFOSTER (Apr 22, 2011)

Can they fly


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 23, 2011)

*no*



MFOSTER said:


> Can they fly


 They sure can dive


----------



## nickf11 (Apr 24, 2011)

Shotgun Shooter said:


> For all you on-the-water shooters:   If you're hunting in flooded timber, remember there are probably other hunters within range of your shot.  I've got scars from being hit with lead shot by an idiot shooting at a swimming duck on a WMA in Arkansas back in the late 70's.  Lead shot was legal then and it penetrated my waders, coat, clothes, gloves, and skin.    Think before you pull that trigger.



Then you were way to close to him then, as someone else already said. And thank god he didn't shoot at it when it was at eye level coming in. Yikes!


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (May 10, 2011)

tastes the same to me! just dont miss!


----------



## Jim P (May 10, 2011)

I shoot them in the air, some guy's here said they did there job getting the birds to decoy, I agree it takes talent to get them into the decoy's, but shoot them when they are comeing in then you have done your job.


----------



## Turkey Trax (May 14, 2011)

Any creature that costs me so much money, time away from home, getting fussed out by the bossman, leaves me up tossing and turning every night of season, puts me on a 4 hour a night sleep program for seasons length, floating hats in half frozen swamps and countless hours of driving is going to die! Whether flying, swimming, floating, feeding, or doing summer saults makes no mind. Its gonna die.


----------



## king killer delete (May 14, 2011)

Turkey Trax said:


> Any creature that costs me so much money, time away from home, getting fussed out by the bossman, leaves me up tossing and turning every night of season, puts me on a 4 hour a night sleep program for seasons length, floating hats in half frozen swamps and countless hours of driving is going to die! Whether flying, swimming, floating, feeding, or doing summer saults makes no mind. Its gonna die.


 I think you have PTSD , like the rest of us!


----------



## animalguy (May 14, 2011)

We call ourselves "The Ground Swat Duck Club". Our leader says that you won't be able to pick out the ones shot on the water when they are all on the tailgate.


----------



## Swamprat (May 14, 2011)

Water swat ducks are just as tasty as doves killed off a power or telephone line.


----------



## jwb72 (May 14, 2011)

And your avatar.


----------



## Swamprat (May 14, 2011)

jwb72 said:


> And your avatar.



And I am not even a Cowboy's fan but she is as smoking like a 12 guage barrel during a first light woodie shoot.


----------



## florida boy (May 15, 2011)

meckardt said:


> If you don't water swat you never know what your lettin go.


Thatta boy !


----------



## SMASHINFOWL (May 15, 2011)

You are hunting ducks...they dont have to be flyin


----------



## Old Winchesters (May 15, 2011)

Shotgun Shooter said:


> For all you on-the-water shooters:   If you're hunting in flooded timber, remember there are probably other hunters within range of your shot.  I've got scars from being hit with lead shot by an idiot shooting at a swimming duck on a WMA in Arkansas back in the late 70's.  Lead shot was legal then and it penetrated my waders, coat, clothes, gloves, and skin.    Think before you pull that trigger.



That was you?? Sorry


----------



## king killer delete (May 31, 2011)

*My best buddy*

Lance kills all his ducks this way.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 1, 2011)

Steve Thompson said:


> I dont care how you shoot'em - long as it's legal



X2 
Good luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## bkl021475 (Jun 1, 2011)

Turkey Trax said:


> Any creature that costs me so much money, time away from home, getting fussed out by the bossman, leaves me up tossing and turning every night of season, puts me on a 4 hour a night sleep program for seasons length, floating hats in half frozen swamps and countless hours of driving is going to die! Whether flying, swimming, floating, feeding, or doing summer saults makes no mind. Its gonna die.



And it's June 1 and it's all you can think about!


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 5, 2011)

That's all I think about!!


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 5, 2011)

*makin decoy weights*



bkl021475 said:


> And it's June 1 and it's all you can think about!


 right now


----------



## chet1725 (Jun 24, 2011)

I myself have never shot a duck on the water, unless it's in range.


----------



## C Cape (Jun 26, 2011)

Anyone that hunts public land in GA has shot a duck on the water....If you're lucky to kill a wood duck or two each morning and the birds happen to be on the water then so be it!


----------

